# Bosch REAXX



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I received an email from CPO that they have the Bosch REAXX table saw, with job site Wheeled stand available. I have or will soon have two router tables with 4 routers, a compound sliding miter saw and a benchtop radial drill press. I am trying to greatly expand my woodworking activities (only partly to shed my "Forum Freeloader status:grin
Quick opinion: is this table saw a worthwhile addition?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Depends on whether you have a saw now to some extent. This is a job site saw with a relatively small table. The safety factor is very nice for that kind of saw, particularly if it is being used by employees. Job site saws are often used without all the safety devices, splitters, riving knife, etc, so this is a nice safety addition. 

However, if you don't have a decent table saw in your shop, I'd put that amount into a really nice table saw. I LOVE my Laguna Fusion 10 inch saw, and on sale, it is less than the Bosch, even with the 52 inch capacity setup. You can use it as 115 v, or rewire for 220 single phase. Yes, there are other saws, but for a cabinet type saw, I just don't think there's anything better. So many lower price range saws are really contractor saws, which are OK, but I just don't think they hold a candle to the Laguna fusion.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I notice you have a pretty small shop, so that saw may be a pretty good fit. The safety factor is nice and not destroying the blade is a good thing. The folding stand allows the saw to be stored vertically, out of the way. Not sure whether you can use a dado stack with it, which I'd check out, although much of the time you can do dado cuts well with a router. A friend had a small worksite table saw set into his workbench so the table top and the table of the saw were exactly the same height. This made it far more useful, and you wouldn't lose space to the stand. With the small shop, you're likely to use it outside most of the time, in which case the stand would be nice too.

I was going to suggest you consider spending somewhat less for a Laguna Fusion 10 inch table saw, which is a superb saw, but require syou dedicate space in your shop you really don't have. A full size table saw requires space in front and behind the saw, and you don't really want to move a shop style table saw if you don't have to.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have the Bosch 4100 contractors saw as a second TS , and it is a very well built saw. Mine also came with the mobile base, which I didn't use. It took up too much space in the shop,and I don't transport the saw , so I built a cabinet to set it on top, the cabinet has castors so I can move it around easily. 

To answer your question...YES...GO FOR IT.
Be sure to post a review so we can all drool.

Herb


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Very Much @DesertRatTom for your very thoughtful and thorough response. I am taking nyour advice very seriously.
(I tried multiquote but somehow I did not get it to work)


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Herb Stoops said:


> I have the Bosch 4100 contractors saw as a second TS , and it is a very well built saw. Mine also came with the mobile base, which I didn't use. It took up too much space in the shop,and I don't transport the saw , so I built a cabinet to set it on top, the cabinet has castors so I can move it around easily.
> 
> To answer your question...YES...GO FOR IT.
> Be sure to post a review so we can all drool.
> ...


Thanks very much @Herb Stoops. Gone for it!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TWheels said:


> Thanks very much @Herb Stoops. Gone for it!


I did add the digital fence attachment, RH & rear slide-out extensions,(LH is already built into the saw top), which you might consider in the future as quality upgrades.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TWheels said:


> I received an email from CPO that they have the Bosch REAXX table saw, with job site Wheeled stand available. I have or will soon have two router tables with 4 routers, a compound sliding miter saw and a benchtop radial drill press. I am trying to greatly expand my woodworking activities (only partly to shed my "Forum Freeloader status:grin
> Quick opinion: is this table saw a worthwhile addition?


yes...
look to the 4100 users here...


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes on the 4100. Great in small shop, folds up easily on the stand and wheels around easily. Extensions work well. Go for it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Really looking forward to reading about your new saw Tom.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

It arrived but the person I was counting on to be around to help unpack and assemble it disappeared. I will say that my thinking about how I approach my projects has changed greatly.
Stay tuned!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

TWheels said:


> ...I will say that my thinking about how I approach my projects has changed greatly.
> Stay tuned!


 @TWheels That's an interesting comment. Would you mind saying more about that?


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I got home a week ago and the person I was counting on, my older son, was there, and he had unpacked it and assembled the stand. Unfortunately he had not checked that all parts were present, but he was very suspicious of the way the motor/blade assembly was dangling. We nonetheless attached it to the stand, and nothing we tried put the motor/blade assembly in position. Also the table insert was nowhere to be found, and further inspection showed bolts that attach the motor/blade assembly to the top, and are used to adjust alignment of the blade, were missing. On Monday I called CPO and they had me call Bosch tech support. Tech support was out of the officer until Wed. I called on Wed and the CS person could not understand what I meant by "dangling" and wanted me to call CPO. Finally we worked out that a service tech was going to try to schedule a visit but he works out of St. Louis, a 3+ hour drive. In addition it would take some time for him to schedule a trip to me. We finally settled on the missing parts would be sent and we would see if I, with help from my son and maybe his friend, a guy his age who has great mechanical (but not academic) sense, could get everything right. If we get the saw right we will move it to a permanent stand because the 38 inch (97 cm) high table height is about 8 inches (20 cm) higher than my optimal work height. 

@DesertRatTom, When I received it I began to think how I could use it and quickly realized that cuts I had made with a router or circular saw would be so much easier and quicker with the table saw, but it is unlikely to affect how I use my compound sliding miter saw. I will be able to work much more quickly and the range of projects I cold realistically undertake is expanded. Stay tuned.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@TWheels Must have been a disappointment that it didn't go together right off the bat. I imagine it's a repack of a returned saw. CPO has a pretty good reputation with these things, so I imagine it will be taken care of. If not, this Forum will need an explanaton. That kind of thing is a reputation killer. 

You may be surprised at how often you'll prefer using the table saw rather than the sliding miter. When you get up and running, get a blade or two, they will really affect your work. I particularly love the Freud Glue Line rip blade, although I use it for crosscuts too. Buttery smooth cuts every time. 

I have also switched (almost all) narrow kerf blades for full kerf (1/8th thick) blades. They don't deflect as some of the narrow ones have when cutting mitered ends, as in picture frames.

If CPO won't fix the saw, don't be afraid to return it. I was never able to get my first small table saw to cut right, but waited too long to return it. The blade stop is really nice, but you aren't married to it. Safety on a table saw is far more about how you behave and move around the saw and handle your material. I still think-through every cut I make on my saw, anticipating every move, and planning. Saws are not what chops fingers off, careless woodworkers do.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That is a bit disappointing Tom but Ilm sure between CPO and Bosch they'll get it worked out. Like Desert Rat Tom I also like the glue line Freud blade. There are 2 of them, one is for only about 1" thick cuts and the other is for 3" cuts. It does take a bit of power to bury that full kerf blade 3" deep in a dense wood. In those cases for an underpowered saw I recommend the D24 Freud thin kerf rip blade. It also does a fine job and can be had for $38 I've seen. I also often just leave it on for cross cuts unless it is something that needs a finish cut.

I also agree that it is the user that makes a saw dangerous but considering that you are forced to operate it sitting down the safety feature is a smart back up plan.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

DesertRatTom said:


> @TWheels Must have been a disappointment that it didn't go together right off the bat. I imagine it's a repack of a returned saw. CPO has a pretty good reputation with these things, so I imagine it will be taken care of. If not, this Forum will need an explanaton. That kind of thing is a reputation killer.
> 
> You may be surprised at how often you'll prefer using the table saw rather than the sliding miter. When you get up and running, get a blade or two, they will really affect your work. I particularly love the Freud Glue Line rip blade, although I use it for crosscuts too. Buttery smooth cuts every time.
> 
> ...





Cherryville Chuck said:


> That is a bit disappointing Tom but Ilm sure between CPO and Bosch they'll get it worked out. Like Desert Rat Tom I also like the glue line Freud blade. There are 2 of them, one is for only about 1" thick cuts and the other is for 3" cuts. It does take a bit of power to bury that full kerf blade 3" deep in a dense wood. In those cases for an underpowered saw I recommend the D24 Freud thin kerf rip blade. It also does a fine job and can be had for $38 I've seen. I also often just leave it on for cross cuts unless it is something that needs a finish cut.
> 
> *I also agree that it is the user that makes a saw dangerous but considering that you are forced to operate it sitting down the safety feature is a smart back up plan.*


First thanks very much for the advice on blades, @Cherryville Chuck and @DesertRatTom. I currently own a Timberline blade for plastics. I am looking into the Freud blades. I had not previously
considered the glue line blade. I had considered the Freud 10 In. 50 Tooth Combination Saw Blade with 5/8 In. Arbor (LU84R011) blade and maybe a finish blade along the lines of Freud D1080X Diablo 10" 80-tooth ATB Finish Saw Blade w/ 5/8" Arbor & PermaShield Coating.

Update on my Bosch REAXX: After lengthy discussion and submission of photographs, CPO authorized a return of the one I have and have agreed to ship a new one. The one I have has been packed in the original shipping box (enormous thanks to my older son and his friend) and will be picked up by UPS who has a return ticket. The best news of all is that a new one should have been shipped by now. I have already enlisted my son and his friend to mount it on a permanent stand that will put the table top at about 30 inches (75 cm) high table, my best working height.

@Cherryville Chuck, what you said that I have made bold expresses my thoughts exactly and eloquently.


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

*Bosch Reaxx*

Pardon my ignorance or stupidity. I was under the 
impression that SawStop sued Bosch for patent infringements and won the case. If that is so, then how can CPO or anybody for that matter, sell the Reaxx here in the States.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Steve, SawStop won the case but it is under another appeal or something. Remember when SawStop tried to force all saw manufacturers to pay for and include their device on all table saws? That got shot down. They profess that they are all about safety but all they really care about is the money. I hope that in the end Bosch wins; their design is different and doesn't destroy your blade. It is also much faster to reset.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Knot2square said:


> Pardon my ignorance or stupidity. I was under the
> impression that SawStop sued Bosch for patent infringements and won the case. If that is so, then how can CPO or anybody for that matter, sell the Reaxx here in the States.





Mike said:


> Steve, SawStop won the case but it is under another appeal or something. Remember when SawStop tried to force all saw manufacturers to pay for and include their device on all table saws? That got shot down. They profess that they are all about safety but all they really care about is the money. I hope that in the end Bosch wins; their design is different and doesn't destroy your blade. It is also much faster to reset.


 @Knot2square, you are correct, the Federal Trade Commission ruled that Bosch infringed on some patent or another owned by Saw$top, and is currently forbidden to import any new units into the US, (but not Canada or anywhere else for that matter). they are however allowed to support , i.e. sell cartridges to current owners. And, vendors are allowed to sell off existing stock. That is how I bought one from CPO. Amazon also has a few.

As @Mike said, Bosch has appealed the FTC ruling to a Federal Appeals Court. I am not a lawyer and sometimes agree with Shakespeare about lawyers, but I don't understand how Bosch won't in the end win. That Saw$top sold to a new owner might mean the inventor knows he got away with one for a while but cannot ultimately prevail. I fully agree with everything else @Mike said.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Sounds like CPO just reaffirmed their reputation around these parts. I think the infringement was on the flesh sensing device or method. There are lots of flesh sensing methods out there, it's just a change in electrical charge after all. And I bet big bucks Bosch has deeper pockets than DeWalt or SawStop, and they'll be selling worldwide to keep the saw viable. Don't you love it when a schlemiel gets his stuff in a wringer?


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> I have the Bosch 4100 contractors saw as a second TS , and it is a very well built saw. Mine also came with the mobile base, which I didn't use. It took up too much space in the shop,and I don't transport the saw , so I built a cabinet to set it on top, the cabinet has castors so I can move it around easily.
> 
> To answer your question...YES...GO FOR IT.
> Be sure to post a review so we can all drool.
> ...


Herb I have the same outfit and did the same thing...built a cabinet for my saw which gives me quite a bit of much needed storage space . I did the same with my router table and again I acquired a lot of extra storage space.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

An update in my adventures in tablesaws: CPO shipped a new one and as I was beginning to write this post the UPS truck arrived and the driver brought it in. Having a wheelchair accessible front door has it advantages! There was about 1/2 inch (1 cm) clearance on each side as he wheeled it in on his dolly. This box is is in much better shape than the first box. Now I just need my son and his friend to help unpack it and I need to get a permanent mount built for it that makes the table about 30 inches above the floor.

There were suggestions from @Cherryville Chuck and @DesertRatTom regarding blades that seems to have gotten lost so I repeat what I had said before, and hope to get comments and further suggestions: 

"I currently own a Timberline blade for plastics. I am looking into the Freud blades. I had not previously considered the glue line blade. I had considered the Freud 10 In. 50 Tooth Combination Saw Blade with 5/8 In. Arbor (LU84R011) blade and maybe a finish blade along the lines of Freud D1080X Diablo 10" 80-tooth ATB Finish Saw Blade w/ 5/8" Arbor & PermaShield Coating".


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I think what I have to say here deserves its own post. 
Everyone makes mistakes, so the criteria for judging a company, person's performance etc cannot be do they make mistakes, it must be how do they deal with mistakes; what do they do to remediate mistakes.

I am impressed more than I can say that once CPO authorized the return, and the process that led to the return authorization, that CPO Bosch not only paid for the return shipping, they sent the replacement *before* they received the defective one. So CPO Bosch has a very high reputation with me.


----------

